# Jumping ohms on black SubTank Mini



## huffnpuff (15/7/15)

!@$#!$%

So got a black subtank (via new subox kit ) to match the Vaporshark, put in an OCC TSC coil, and all was fine for 2 days....till I adjusted the airflow and all hell broke loose with the ohms readings. Almost thought I had a dud DNA40, but I cleaned and dried it thoroughly and tried the tank on other mods and different coils and the resistance doesn't seem to stabilize anymore. Also noticed some paint under the AFC. I then hooked it up on the ohmeter, twiddled the AFC till it stabilized (albeit at a VERY incorrect and much higher resistance reading) and as soon as I touch the base section, the reading jumps. Definitely something going on with the AFC and the base. Never had this issue with either of my V1 and V2 Stainless Submini's. 

I guess I'll need to return this. Joy

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## RIEFY (16/7/15)

try pushing the center pin in


----------



## LandyMan (16/7/15)

huffnpuff said:


> !@$#!$%
> 
> So got a black subtank (via new subox kit ) to match the Vaporshark, put in an OCC TSC coil, and all was fine for 2 days....till I adjusted the airflow and all hell broke loose with the ohms readings. Almost thought I had a dud DNA40, but I cleaned and dried it thoroughly and tried the tank on other mods and different coils and the resistance doesn't seem to stabilize anymore. Also noticed some paint under the AFC. I then hooked it up on the ohmeter, twiddled the AFC till it stabilized (albeit at a VERY incorrect and much higher resistance reading) and as soon as I touch the base section, the reading jumps. Definitely something going on with the AFC and the base. Never had this issue with either of my V1 and V2 Stainless Submini's.
> 
> ...


I had a similar incident on the SX last night with the black ST mini and RBA. I put it on the Shark this morning, higher ohm reading but still need to test properly


----------



## deepest (16/7/15)

Hi I had exactly the same issue on a subtank nano here take a look at the video I made. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

